# Dorset 3 course review



## The Autumn Wind (Apr 3, 2018)

I went to Dorset with a couple of friends last week, and played 3 rounds. Here's a very quick mini-review :

*Broadstone GC* - This was my second visit to Broadstone, having played there last Summer when the heather was in full bloom. Obviously, the course in late Winter conditions wasn't going to be as scenic or as manicured, or as challenging playing off the Winter white tees. But it's still one hell of a great course. The two lads I went with hadn't played it before and they loved it. It loses a mark purely because of the sub-standard clubhouse and bar (I hear they are getting a much needed refurb this year), but the course is one of my favourites. 
Green fee paid : Â£38 (members guest rate).
Rating : 9 out of 10.

*Isle of Purbeck GC* - Some stunning views and some fantastic holes. Bit of a slog to walk though,and the course conditions weren't the best after all the recent rain. This was our least favourite course of the 3 we played, but I imagine in Summer it would probably be the best value by far.
Green fee paid : Â£30
Rating : 7 out of 10

*Ferndown GC (Old Course) *- It had rained heavily the night before we played, and we expected the course conditions to be poor. However, we were amazed at how beautifully manicured this course was. Everything was stunning. The bunkers were the best looking and best conditioned bunkers any of us have seen, regardless of season. At a guess, I've now played around 40-45 of the UK's top 100 courses, and Ferndown is one of my favourites as it's just so pretty and has such beautiful course conditioning. Highly, highly recommended. I can't wait to go back in Summer, and the Â£110 Summer green fee wouldn't put me off at all. 
Green fee paid : Â£55
Rating : 10 out of 10


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 3, 2018)

Gordon won't be happy with that review

Try Parkstone next time, always in great condition too.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 3, 2018)

srixon 1 said:



			Gordon won't be happy with that review

Try Parkstone next time, always in great condition too.
		
Click to expand...

Each to their own Steve. Ferndown is always in better condition than Broadstone but it doesn't even come close as a test of golf. Having said that, the conditioning at Broadstone is coming on leaps and bounds with the new head greenkeeper and the gap is closing on Ferndown and Parkstone


----------



## MendieGK (Apr 4, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Each to their own Steve. Ferndown is always in better condition than Broadstone but it doesn't even come close as a test of golf. Having said that, the conditioning at Broadstone is coming on leaps and bounds with the new head greenkeeper and the gap is closing on Ferndown and Parkstone  

Click to expand...

Played Broadstone last Tuesday and considering how bad it had rained I thought it was in really good nick and I like some of the bunkering changes they are making. The tees that were closed looked immaculate.


----------



## richart (Apr 4, 2018)

Ferndown is always as near immaculate as you can get for a British course. Broadstone is a tougher test with more variety of holes. Parkstone has a lovely feel about it, and is so improved from when I played it in the 70's. All lovely courses and deserving of their top 100 status.

If I was going to join one of the three it would be Ferndown, but that is because Broadstone beats me up, and has some dodgy members.


----------



## merv79 (Apr 4, 2018)

The Autumn Wind said:



			I went to Dorset with a couple of friends last week, and played 3 rounds. Here's a very quick mini-review :

*Broadstone GC* - This was my second visit to Broadstone, having played there last Summer when the heather was in full bloom. Obviously, the course in late Winter conditions wasn't going to be as scenic or as manicured, or as challenging playing off the Winter white tees. But it's still one hell of a great course. The two lads I went with hadn't played it before and they loved it. It loses a mark purely because of the sub-standard clubhouse and bar (I hear they are getting a much needed refurb this year), but the course is one of my favourites. 
Green fee paid : Â£38 (members guest rate).
Rating : 9 out of 10.

*Isle of Purbeck GC* - Some stunning views and some fantastic holes. Bit of a slog to walk though,and the course conditions weren't the best after all the recent rain. This was our least favourite course of the 3 we played, but I imagine in Summer it would probably be the best value by far.
Green fee paid : Â£30
Rating : 7 out of 10

*Ferndown GC (Old Course) *- It had rained heavily the night before we played, and we expected the course conditions to be poor. However, we were amazed at how beautifully manicured this course was. Everything was stunning. The bunkers were the best looking and best conditioned bunkers any of us have seen, regardless of season. At a guess, I've now played around 40-45 of the UK's top 100 courses, and Ferndown is one of my favourites as it's just so pretty and has such beautiful course conditioning. Highly, highly recommended. I can't wait to go back in Summer, and the Â£110 Summer green fee wouldn't put me off at all. 
Green fee paid : Â£55
Rating : 10 out of 10
		
Click to expand...

Glad you enjoyed the Dorset courses, as people have mentioned you should play Parkstone on your next visit. If you think Ferndown is in good condition wait until you play Parkstone!

I am fortunate to have been a member of Broadstone, Parkstone and Ferndown in the past. 3 fantastic courses and all quite different which makes itâ€™s a great area to visit.

Give me a shout if you want to be signed in for a game at Ferndown in the future.


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Apr 8, 2018)

Thanks for the offer, Merv. I might take you up on it in the Summer ! &#128077;


----------

